
63 Ways Steve Jobs Could Strike Back - Photoshop Contest - ashishbharthi
http://gizmodo.com/5525728
======
ashishbharthi
On the lighter note: My favorites are the 'the bourne ultimatum' and
'inglorious bastards'.

